# Aire at brugge



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Anyone who goes to Belgium shouldn't miss a visit to Brugge, its a beautiful city with loads to do. There is free overnight parking for motorhomes just outside the city centre on Katelijnenstraat. From here its only a few minutes walk through the park to the city. When entering the city, follow the signs for the coachpark, and its just opposite. Sometimes when the fair is in town, which is quite often, all the fairground vans are parked in the m/h slots, if this is the case its acceptable to park opposite in the coach park, there are no facilities so make sure your toilets empty and your watertank is full!

If you don't like wildcamping then there is a site called 'camping memling' a nice quiet site about 20 mins walk from city centre, full details in caravan europe vol2. We used to use it until we found the wildcamp. Sorry,havent any photos of the m/h park but i'll put one of camping memling in my album.

pete


----------

